# Woman found living in bush for three years because she couldn't bear leaving 'soulmate' cat



## Robert59 (Oct 29, 2022)

A tree surgeon was left shocked after finding a woman living in a bush. Gareth Olsen was clearing a piece of land in Chester when he came across the woman, believed to be in her 50s, sleeping rough in a makeshift shelter.

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/fa...sedgntp&cvid=917d9a7c4d5d43a19a67ebbbc42fad20


----------



## Pinky (Oct 29, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> A tree surgeon was left shocked after finding a woman living in a bush. Gareth Olsen was clearing a piece of land in Chester when he came across the woman, believed to be in her 50s, sleeping rough in a makeshift shelter.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/fa...sedgntp&cvid=917d9a7c4d5d43a19a67ebbbc42fad20


Thanks to Mr. Olsen's kind heart, the woman is getting the help she so needs.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2022)

Yes who knows how long she would have lasted without him?


----------

